# EZ spiced poached fruit



## subfuscpersona (Feb 19, 2005)

Easy to make and nice for a winter dessert 

Use any hard fruit - pears / apples ... sometimes in winter bullet-hard peaches appear in my local supermarkets and they work well too.

You'll need some whole spices (do _not_ use powdered spices), brown sugar and something acid...

*WHOLE* SPICES
pick 1 or 2 from the following list (NOTE: don't muddy the flavor by using too many different spices unless you _really_ know what you're doing)

cinnamon stick
whole clove (very strong - don't use too much b/c you'll overpower the other spices)
star anise
allspice
cardamom (NOTE: cardamom is available both hulled and unhulled. I buy the unhulled seed because it stays potent longer. Both are available in Indian groceries)
slices of fresh ginger root (you don't have to peel it)
SOMETHING ACID
Any one of these will do


_fresh_ lemon juice (do _not_ use bottled lemon juice)
powdered ascorbic acid (vitamin C)
citric acid (sometimes called "sour salt")   > NOTE: citric acid is used in canning and in making "bath bombs" - don't pay supermarket prices for citric acid - you can get a pound of it on the 'net for about $2.50
 Ascorbic acid or citric acid are are good things to have in your pantry if you need a touch of acidity in a dish.

I can't give you quantities because I don't know how much fruit you need to poach or how spicy you like it. 

> Peel, halve and core fruit
> In a saucepan, combine sufficient water to cover fruit plus your choice of whole spices. Bring to a simmer. Add sufficient brown sugar until it is fully dissolved and sweet enough for your taste. Add acid ingredient to your taste (NOTE - if using citric acid or ascorbic acid, add only a tiny pinch at a time - they are very strong!). Throw in the fruit. Simmer, covered, until fruit is tender but still firm (about 30 min). Off heat.
> NOTE the longer the fruit steeps in the warm spiced and sweetened cooking liquid, the more they absorb the flavor. Vary the timing to your preference. 
> right before serving, pour a small amount of the poaching liquid in a small pot and reduce over high heat until slightly syrupy.
> plate the fruit and dribble the reduced poaching water over it

The poaching liquid (with its spices) can always be saved in a jar in the 'frig for the next time.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks, this looks really good!

 Barbara


----------



## lyndalou (Feb 21, 2005)

Another great recipe. I love fresh fruit and this is a good winter thing. Thanks


----------

